
IT Infrastructure Trends and Predictions for 2017 - boyani
https://storpool.com/blog/it-infrastructure-trends-and-predictions-for-2017
======
boyani
25GE is the new 10GE, RDMA and open source infrastructure on the rise, revive
in computing platforms. Do you agree?

